# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  المريخ يقترب من التعاقد مع البرازيلي أونينهو

## طارق حامد

*


المريخ يقترب من التعاقد مع البرازيلي أونينهو 



الخرطوم –إستاد الدوحة نت أقترب نادي المريخ السوداني من التعاقد مع اللاعب البرازيلي جونيور أونينهو لاعب فريق تشونبوك الكوري الجنوبي، وذلك لتسجيله ضمن قائمة الفريق للموسم المقبل. 

وكان اللاعب قد تلقى عرضاً من نادي اتحاد جدة السعودي، إلا أن الأخير صرف النظر عنه بعدما أقترب من التعاقد مع الدولي الكولومبي مولينا. 

وحسبما أشارت صحيفة"كفر ووتر" السودانية، فإن إدارة المريخ توصلت إلى اتفاق مع اللاعب البرازيلي، وذلك للتعاقد معه ليقود الفريق السوداني خلال مشاركاته الإفريقية في الموسم المقبل. 

ومن المنتظر أن يتم التعاقد الرسمي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وذلك بعد تدخل البرازيلي ريكاردو المدير الفني الجديد لنادي المريخ، والذي أكد لجمال الوالي رئيس النادي على أنه سيحاول إقناع اللاعب بالوصول إلى الخرطوم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة للتوقيع الرسمي على العقود مع القلعة الحمراء. 

ويتميز اللاعب – الذي قاد فريقه الكوري إلى نهائي دوري الأبطال الآسيوي وخسر في المباراة النهائية أمام نادي السد القطري بركلات الترجيح – بتسديداته القوية، وكذا استغلاله للركلات الحرة والركلات الركنية، ونجاحه في إحراز العديد من الأهداف منها.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نشطب منو عشان نسجلو ؟ وباقي لينا فرصة واحدة للشطب والفريق عندو إثنين حارس مرمي فقط بعد إخلا خانة محمد كمال وتسجيل زغبير او أكرم .

ونعير منو عشان يتسجل ووارغو مالاقين ليهو نادي نعيرو ليهو ؟ محن.
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

نشطب منو عشان نسجلو ؟ وباقي لينا فرصة واحدة للشطب والفريق عندو إثنين حارس مرمي فقط بعد إخلا خانة محمد كمال وتسجيل زغبير او أكرم .

ونعير منو عشان يتسجل ووارغو مالاقين ليهو نادي نعيرو ليهو ؟ محن.




أعارة داخلية لوارغو .. ان شاء الله جزيرة الفيل مدنى ..
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*ليس من الصعب اعارة وارغو و لو استدعي الأمر لاعارته بدون مقابل .
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


أعارة داخلية لوارغو .. ان شاء الله جزيرة الفيل مدنى ..



انشاء الله ناس جزيرة الفيل يرضو بيهو

*

----------


## الحمادي

*صراحه اذا عاوزين تمشوا قدام في البطوله الافريقيه سجلوا اللاعب دا بأى طريقه

أفضل من وارقو بمراحل .!!
*

----------


## jafaros

*نتمني ان تتم صفقة هذا اللاعب حتي نفعل العجب في افريقيا 
*

----------


## ياسر عباس

* انشاء الله نسمع عنك ياطارق كل خير ..
بس تابع الموضوع وأخبرنا أولا بأول..
ده لاعب مهول جدا جدا ..
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يدينا الفى مرادنا يا شيخ طارق !!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					




المريخ يقترب من التعاقد مع البرازيلي أونينهو 



الخرطوم –إستاد الدوحة نت أقترب نادي المريخ السوداني من التعاقد مع اللاعب البرازيلي جونيور أونينهو لاعب فريق تشونبوك الكوري الجنوبي، وذلك لتسجيله ضمن قائمة الفريق للموسم المقبل. 

وكان اللاعب قد تلقى عرضاً من نادي اتحاد جدة السعودي، إلا أن الأخير صرف النظر عنه بعدما أقترب من التعاقد مع الدولي الكولومبي مولينا. 

وحسبما أشارت صحيفة"كفر ووتر" السودانية، فإن إدارة المريخ توصلت إلى اتفاق مع اللاعب البرازيلي، وذلك للتعاقد معه ليقود الفريق السوداني خلال مشاركاته الإفريقية في الموسم المقبل. 

ومن المنتظر أن يتم التعاقد الرسمي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وذلك بعد تدخل البرازيلي ريكاردو المدير الفني الجديد لنادي المريخ، والذي أكد لجمال الوالي رئيس النادي على أنه سيحاول إقناع اللاعب بالوصول إلى الخرطوم خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة للتوقيع الرسمي على العقود مع القلعة الحمراء. 

ويتميز اللاعب – الذي قاد فريقه الكوري إلى نهائي دوري الأبطال الآسيوي وخسر في المباراة النهائية أمام نادي السد القطري بركلات الترجيح – بتسديداته القوية، وكذا استغلاله للركلات الحرة والركلات الركنية، ونجاحه في إحراز العديد من الأهداف منها.







يسمع منك ربنا يا شيخ طارق و تتم الصفقة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هو شوف يا شيخ طارق 
الان في ظل عدم وجود لاعبين شباب ومتخرجين من مدارس سنية في السودان او في الخارج 
فان الطريق الامثل لاحراز بطولة خارجية وتمثيل البلاد خير تمثيل وكذلك رفع اسم النادي 
هو استجلاب لاعبين ذوو مهارات عالية لدعم الفريق حتى تزداد قوته ويصبح فريق مهاب دولياً 
وحتى تستمر في اي بطولة يجب ان تقوي كل الخطوط التي لديك حتى تستطيع ان تنافس بجدارة 
لذا اعتبر بانها خطوة موفقة في زيادة قوة المريخ في العام القادم باذن الله ووضع هدفنا باحراز البطولة 
نصب اعيننا .
بالتوفيق ويارب يتم تسجيله عسى ولعل يتعلم قلق كيف يعكس الكرات ويصوب نحو المرمى بدلا من مصادقته للمدرجات في كل تصويبة وكل عكسه كورة.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*انشاء الله تتم الصفقة و ان يتم تخزين وارغو في اي فريق وليس التخلص منه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

صراحه اذا عاوزين تمشوا قدام في البطوله الافريقيه سجلوا اللاعب دا بأى طريقه

أفضل من وارقو بمراحل .!!



كلامك درر يالحمادي وميه الميه
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ان شاء الله يكون خطير وقوى
                        	*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*اخبار بالجد تفتح النفس والله ووجود صانع العاب برازيلي يمكن 
بعد كدا نحلم بالتقدم في كاس الابطال الى مشاوير بعيده فيه باذن 
الله .

*

----------


## كته

*يابركه الله يسجلو البرازيلى 
ده لعاب بجد
حتى لو اعارو وارقو مامشكله
انشاء الله لو فى جزيره الفيل مامشكله:008:
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة وارغو من أفضل اللاعبين الأساسيين بالفريق فقط يحتاج لاعب وسط مهاجم أخر بجواره غير المدنقر و المولف !!! ودى محلولة لأنو الموسم الجديد الإتنين ما حايلعبو !!! بس ماتنسو وارغو ممكن يلعب مهاجم صريح !!!
*

----------


## Deimos

*ربنا يسهل وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​قلة المهاجمين الصريحين يفرض عدم التفريط فى وارغو ياصفوة .
*

----------

